# How long for Tren Ace to kick in?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

How long you waited before seeing some tren a side effects as strength gains , night sweet ..............

Today 2 weeks for me on 50 mg ace 50 mg hex 4 days a week 400mg and still nothing

So how long for Tren ace to kick in for you?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I notice within a week mate.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

few adays to a week, its got a 1.5day half life or something.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe I just need double the dose 800 per week


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

im 8days in started on 50eod for one week. then went up to 75eod yesterday. I can feel mine working. strength up quite a bit. hardness increased and aggresion.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

As above, in the first week

You should know about it when you're on 400mg tren!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It doesn't take long man, I start getting breathless after just a couple of days


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> It doesn't take long man, I start getting breathless after just a couple of days


Yup, 4 days in and I'm wheezing just carrying shopping up the stairs lmao


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Last time was using tren hex 3 time per week at 100mg and gains were incredible and strength ,I had night sweeting and insomnia

Now this time around nothing!!! I am at 250 mg test e as well a week and was at 75 mg winstral a day oral but stop that after 2 weeks and replaced with blue heart dianabol at 60mg per day


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

a week and a half in and i've become a right horrible b*stard. turns me anti-social does this stuff.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> That's your back up plan up plan, to up the the dose when you don't get sides?


 :whistling: well I hope it ll kick in soon if not maybe my body just need more tren and test I am at only 250 test a week


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

What labs Tren A is it mate?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stealth injectables super tren 100 ace 100 hex per 1 ml already mixed @Hotdog147


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never heard of them TBH, but I won't be trying to source any of their Tren! :lol:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Never heard of them TBH, but I won't be trying to source any of their Tren! :lol:


http://www.stealthjuice.com/


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Only takes a couple days and I'm sweating like a pig


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1 week and i cannot even tie my shoelaces because im out of breath


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I thought that was why most ran Tren higher than test, because you don't get the usual nasty sides.


Well I hope that is only problem here!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

benki11 said:


> How long you waited before seeing some tren a side effects as strength gains , night sweet ..............
> 
> Today 2 weeks for me on 50 mg ace 50 mg hex 4 days a week 400mg and still nothing
> 
> So how long for Tren ace to kick in for you?


In the end how long did it take to kick in mate?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> In the end how long did it take to kick in mate?


Don t know what to think I did t get any swets , sleepless nights 0 sides , and gaind same as I would if used just Test !!

Maybe my tren was underdosed or fake!

Too much money for no extra gains!!!


----------

